# Ambrosia Maple Bowl



## Steve in VA (Mar 24, 2022)

@Tom Smart and I recently got together to core some ambrosia maple and a large piece of cherry. Those bowl blanks are in Tom's basement drying, but I had another smaller chunk calling out to become a "once turned" bowl.

This one finished out at 13.5" x 3.5", and was finished with Tried and True Danish Oil followed by T&T Original. 

What's interesting to me is that it warped significantly more on one side than the other, which I think makes for a unique look. 

This is just a taste of what's to come Tom!

P.S. - If anyone has tips for taking better photos of bowls, I'd love to hear your thoughts as I'm struggling with it.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Barb (Mar 24, 2022)

Pictures look great to me and that's a beautiful bowl!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## William Tanner (Mar 24, 2022)

Nicely done. I especially like the way you finished the bottom.


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 24, 2022)

Gotta love ambrosia maple. Gonna be hard waiting for the others to dry. This one is gives a hint of what the others will offer. Great turn, Steve.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 24, 2022)

That’s a beauty! Funny how wood moves! Pictures are AOK! Chuck


----------



## Woodhaul (Mar 24, 2022)

Awesome bowl !


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 24, 2022)

Love the ambrosia pattern on that one!


----------



## trc65 (Mar 24, 2022)

Great looking bowl and fantastic grain patterns!

Rather than give a bunch of info on photos you don't need, what is it you want to improve? Lighting, angles, background? 

I use a single color background, two to three lights and shoot with a 15 year old point and shoot camera. The other thing I do is tweak the photos with a simple, free, program called "SnapSeed" on my tablet. It's a very easy program to use, and by slightly changing 3-4 parameters you can really improve pictures.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## scootac (Mar 24, 2022)

Nice color to the bowl!
I'd suggest a plain background for photos.....no pattern or design. Use a contrasting color to make the wood stand out. Beware of heavy shadows if using a flash, maybe shoot outside but not in direct sunlight.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 24, 2022)

Very nice. Ambrosia maple is one of my favorites


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 24, 2022)

Nice one Steve, like how you hollowed the foot so easy to flatten once dried.


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 25, 2022)

Thanks everyone and I appreciate the input on the photos @trc65 and @scootac! 

Tim - I was interested in the angles to really capture the best perspective and overall shape of the bowl. For some reason, I find them hard to photograph and really capture the overall shape in one photo. 

I'm going to spend some time this weekend looking at retail sites and see if I can pick up on any nuances that might help. And I need to invest in a better backdrop as well. Always something!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Mar 25, 2022)

That's beautiful Steve. Fantastic definition in the spalting patterns... Love the shape too. 
That photography looks far better than average to me but one thing I've found priceless in shooting bowls and curved surfaces that always tend to glare somewhere when you try to light them properly is to use a circular polarizing filter on the camera. It cuts out the glare and improves contrast.


----------



## trc65 (Mar 25, 2022)

When I shoot pics. I set a box on top of my bench and drape the background (PVC sheet) over it. With it elevated off the bench, it's easy to shoot a side view that shows the shape fairly well. 

This is the inexpensive background I use. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015GSZIZM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Been thinking about picking up one of these graduated backgrounds from B&H Photo. Probably the thunder gray to white. Only problem with the graduated backgrounds is the color is "printed" on the backing and a number of reviewers commented that the colors scuff easily.









flotone background | B&H Photo Video


Shop B&H's in stock, large inventory for fast shipping, great service and everyday low prices on flotone background. For more info, please call 800-947-4415




www.bhphotovideo.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Mar 26, 2022)

trc65 said:


> When I shoot pics. I set a box on top of my bench and drape the background (PVC sheet) over it. With it elevated off the bench, it's easy to shoot a side view that shows the shape fairly well.
> 
> This is the inexpensive background I use. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B015GSZIZM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...



Thanks again Tim! Is the 21" x 54" size large enough for bigger items, such as a 14" bowl and still have the backdrop showing on the sides? Seems as if you would want to move the item a bit out from the back / bottom curve a bit in order to frame it well.

It's ironic that you sent the link to the B&H graduated backdrop as well. That's one that I've been interested in, and specifically the gray to white as I really like that on the photos I've seen it used on. I've been hesitant as well due to the scratch issues; everyone seems to complain about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 26, 2022)

trc65 said:


> Probably the thunder gray to white. Only problem with the graduated backgrounds is the color is "printed" on the backing and a number of reviewers commented that the colors scuff easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a friend who is a professional potter - he always uses Thunder Gray as the backdrop for the images submitted to juried art/craft shows (I don't know if it's mandatory or just his preference) as well as for his website portfolio.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 26, 2022)

Steve in VA said:


> Thanks again Tim! Is the 21" x 54" size large enough for bigger items, such as a 14" bowl and still have the backdrop showing on the sides? Seems as if you would want to move the item a bit out from the back / bottom curve a bit in order to frame it well.
> 
> It's ironic that you sent the link to the B&H graduated backdrop as well. That's one that I've been interested in, and specifically the gray to white as I really like that on the photos I've seen it used on. I've been hesitant as well due to the scratch issues; everyone seems to complain about it.



Here's a pic of my drying rack that is 15.25" wide. The 24" width is plenty for the way I shoot.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------

